# Journal Pics Are Wrong Since Site Update



## Ring'n (Apr 20, 2010)

The pics I uploaded to my journal as attachments are normal, but in threads that I linked to pics in my photo album, they are someone else's pictures. All of the pics in my album are mine (I checked the album to make sure), just the threads show someone else's pictures.


----------



## Xare (Apr 20, 2010)

Same thing, when I go to my threads they show pics of somebody else's grow.


----------



## ital farmer (Apr 20, 2010)

yup, me too


----------



## Admin (Apr 20, 2010)

Added to debugging list should get it sorted tonight.


----------



## ital farmer (Apr 20, 2010)

admin said:


> Added to debugging list should get it sorted tonight.


 Awesome. Thanks for looking into it!


----------



## bengi (Apr 21, 2010)

Ditto.. same problem. Although theres some nice looking purple buds in my thread now LoL


----------



## jimsremoval (Apr 21, 2010)

hey they pics on all my threads are messed up. all the pics i u[loeaded are wrong. ever since u guys did something on 4/20 what did u guys smoek urself retarded. lol please help me. u r prteaying me as someone with a pitbull and thats posting pics of plants out of magazines. lol thats not me


----------



## jimsremoval (Apr 21, 2010)

please add mine too. tthanx


----------



## jsgamber (Apr 21, 2010)

Just being a squeaky wheel.

peace


----------



## bengi (Apr 22, 2010)

No luck with the debugging? Should we just delete and repost our pics?


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Apr 22, 2010)

Me to thanks man


----------



## jsgamber (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm in the process of converting my journals into Blogs using the "Blog this Post" feature. This way I get the code that created the post so I can correct the image location and have it look right. I'm also stripping in everyone's replies to maintain continuity. Then I'll just let my posts die and continue with Blogs. It's where he's going.

I'm afraid if I start updating my journal with new links to my album and then he fixes the other pics if it won't mess my new posts up. Plus it's been since last Friday since I did an update....people are starting to wonder. 

I'll let you guys know how it all works out. I'm starting the Blogs as private so I can get the pretty before publishing them.

peace


----------



## rocksteady6 (Apr 23, 2010)

admin said:


> Added to debugging list should get it sorted tonight.


Come on people. I understand you are working on it but two of my friends have already abandoned their threads and started new ones because of this. I would rather not if i dont have to. This was supposed to be corrected on the night of the 20th. If there is a issue which is going to take a lot longer then it would at least be nice to know.


----------



## thegrownoob (Apr 23, 2010)

Ha ha, when I opened my grow journal I thought for sure someone was fucking with me. First there was random plants, and the last photo in the thread was of a puppy, and I was like WTF?!


----------



## Admin (Apr 26, 2010)

We are having a problem tracking down the problem please post ur thread urls so we can take a look, also tell me which images *should* be there.


----------



## Xare (Apr 26, 2010)

admin said:


> We are having a problem tracking down the problem please post ur thread urls so we can take a look, also tell me which images *should* be there.


 This thread is my 2009 outdoor grow : https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/199723-my-organic-guerilla-grow-2009-a.html

It should have these pics from my 2009 outdoor album : https://www.rollitup.org/members/xare-44040/albums/guerilla-grow-2009-6350/index2.html

Instead it shows some girl I dont know and other pics of indoor hydroponic plants that are not mine. 






This Thread is about my Homemade Bubble Cloner : https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/196684-my-homemade-bubble-cloner.html

It should show the pics from my bubble cloner album : https://www.rollitup.org/members/xare-44040/albums/bubble-cloner-6170/

Instead it shows Bud and root pics that are not mine.





This is my current grow Journal : https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/314770-white-poison-2-liter-hempy.html

It should show my current grow of White Poison from 2 clones I got up till transplant into hempys. 

But instead it shows pics from somebody else too - The first pic it shows in this thread is a lanky plant in a butter container, then it shows some seedling and some other random pics, like some lettuce, or some lighting. None of these pics are mine.

These are the pics that should be there - Its my White Poison Hempy Sog Album : https://www.rollitup.org/members/xare-44040/albums/wwxdp-10408/index3.html

That Album is 3 pages of pics and none of them are in my journal. The last page - page 3 is the first pics that should be on the thread.




Only pics that I added with "" tags are messed up.

Threads which I have uploaded attatchments still show the thumbnail pics and link to the right album. But were I have inserted full pics into my threads, have all been changed to somebody elses images.


----------



## Admin (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you this will make it alot easier.


----------



## jsgamber (Apr 26, 2010)

Admin,

The first link below is the first picture (not link) in my grow journal which should point to a picture in my album.
The second link is the actual link to the correct picture in my album. I've bolded the difference which appears to be an index ID.

I have transcribed my grow journal into my personal journal so you can compare pic by pic if it helps you.

Hope this helps man!



https://www.rollitup.org/members/jsgamber-albums-first-grow-perpetual-scrog-ette-dwc-1x250wmh-2x400whps-picture*114178*-upgrading-reservoir-size-6qt-16qt.jpg
https://www.rollitup.org/members/jsgamber-albums-first-grow-perpetual-scrog-ette-dwc-1x250wmh-2x400whps-picture*878141*-upgrading-reservoir-size-6qt-16qt.jpg






peace


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 27, 2010)

Rule #1 - "if it aint broke, don't fix it".

Someone else's photos that were displaced to mine have now disappeared:
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/151706-uncle-bens-topping-technique-get.html

Simple solution (other than going back to the old system), allow thread starters to edit their own threads. 

UB


----------



## Ring'n (Apr 27, 2010)

I agree with uncle ben, this way we can edit our own posts and if we want we want to we can
delete any pictures or material we want. It is kind of unnerving to know we cant delete/edit our posts
especially on a site like this one. A little more user control will make the site far better for everyone and will make the 
members more comfortable while posting.


----------



## Admin (Apr 27, 2010)

Ring'n said:


> I agree with uncle ben, this way we can edit our own posts and if we want we want to we can
> delete any pictures or material we want. It is kind of unnerving to know we cant delete/edit our posts
> especially on a site like this one. A little more user control will make the site far better for everyone and will make the
> members more comfortable while posting.


We will need to do a global update which would be to make a program to go into every thread and update the album pictures. The new system moved these albums into our attachment system which is what messed everything up. As far as giving users more control this is why we have implemented the new journal system. Users have full control over layouts content and pictures.


----------



## KidCannabis (Apr 27, 2010)

i get errors now when i try to upload pics. weird .. used to work all the time.


----------



## Admin (Apr 27, 2010)

what are the errors


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 27, 2010)

RIU has decided to not empower their members.


----------



## Admin (Apr 28, 2010)

all fixed..........


----------



## Xare (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes, its fixed for me now. 

Our journal pics are restored, good job working the problem


----------



## ital farmer (Apr 30, 2010)

My previous journal pics are restored (yea!). But now all the pictures I've posted since the udpate are gone (boo). https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/317782-ak47-auto-x-lr2-easy.html


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 30, 2010)

> As far as giving users more control this is why we have implemented the new journal system. Users have full control over layouts content and pictures.


I see no edit feature in my first post - https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/151706-uncle-bens-topping-technique-get.html#post1931449

Thanks


----------

